

What's your best weapon in the war against procrastination? - tolarewaju3


======
sinkasapa
Take my laptop to a study room at the public library and leave the home
office. Additionally, make sure I can't easily check my email, newsfeeds, etc.
on that laptop. Then I position myself so other people can see my screen so
I'm shamed out of looking like one of those types that doesn't use their
computer for anything useful. That is usually enough to get the ball rolling
if I'm stuck and I can be productive at home again later.

------
forkrulassail
Beeminder.com

